# Cyberduck encore et toujours!!



## hubetwo (13 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous.
Je suis sous mac osX 10.4.8
Mon FAI est club internet
J'ai créer un compte chez free pour me créer un site internet.
J'ai créer mon site.
Maintenant j'aimerai le mettre en ligne (normal non?)
Et bien cyberduck refuse!! J'ai beau m'obstinner, il me dit login incorrect (677)... Je n'arrive pas à me connecter.
Je vous en supplie aidez moi!!


----------



## hubetwo (13 Novembre 2006)

Au fait oui je sais lire et recopier, non je n'ai pas mal entré mon login...
lol


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Novembre 2006)

Surprenant... &#199;a marche tr&#232;s bien chez moi, avec :
- Cyberduck version 2.6.2 build 2396
- site Free accessible par ftp://ftpperso.free.fr/ sur le port 21 en FTP passif
- FAI Wanadoo

Trois id&#233;es :
- Cyberduck fonctionne mal ? (la version 2.6.2  build 2395 est bogu&#233;e)
- ton FAI pose probl&#232;me ?
- Free refuse (provisoirement) ton login ? (&#231;a m'est d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233; pour les mails)


----------



## cajera (13 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Est ce que ton compte est bien activ&#233; chez Free ?
Il me semble que maintenant pour cr&#233;er un compte et pouvoir mettre en ligne un site chez Free,  il faut que Free soit le Fai. (Ce qui n'est pa  ton cas)
Cajera


----------



## flotow (13 Novembre 2006)

Faux, j'ai un espace perso chez Free, et je suis sur Orange pour le net, aucun probleme pour l'activation, ils t'envoient une lettre, et hop ca passe comme un lettre a la poste :rateau: 
J'ai quitté CyberDuck pour Transmit (on m'a convaincu et j'en suis content )


----------



## hubetwo (14 Novembre 2006)

Ca y est ca marche!!!
En fait il y a eu un probleme avec mon changement de mot de passe.
Il y a un gros tps de latence entre le fait de changer de mot de passe et l'activation du nouveau!! voila tout.
Merci quand meme... dsl
A bientot.


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2006)

cajera a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Est ce que ton compte est bien activé chez Free ?
> *Il me semble que maintenant pour créer un compte et pouvoir mettre en ligne un site chez Free,  il faut que Free soit le Fai. (Ce qui n'est pa  ton cas)
> *Cajera



Ca a été vrai pendant un long moment, plus depuis 1 an ou 2, cette restriction est encore valable mais seulement si tu es à l'étranger. Si moi par exemple j'ouvre un *nouveau**  compte free je ne pourrais pas accéder au FTP depuis la Belgique.

* oui j'en ai 4 de 2001 et là pas de soucis, 4 x 10 go.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais tout simplement transf&#233;rer une image sur mon espace perso chez orange par le biais de cyberduck.

Or, je ne sais pas o&#249; mettre l'adresse du r&#233;pertoire personnel : perso-ftp.orange.fr

Si je met dans serveur : il m'&#233;crit une adresse comme celle ci ftp://nomd'utilisateur@perso-ftp.orange.fr 

h&#233;las &#231;a ne marche pas !

J'utilisais avant RbrowserLite et &#231;a ne posait pas tant de probl&#232;mes ...

Tout va bien du c&#244;t&#233; de orange : la preuve

Qu'est ce que j'ai encore fait de travers ??? Une id&#233;e ?


----------



## yzykom (29 Janvier 2007)

C'est bizarre ton truc. Normalement, si tu fais _"Nouvelle Connexion"_, tu mets :

_perso-ftp.orange.fr_ dans _serveur_ (qui ne doit pas afficher _ftp://nomd'utilisateur@perso-ftp.orange.fr_)
Nom d'utilisateur : ton login
Mot de passe : ton mdp
Si toutefois &#231;a ne vas pas mieux, une autre solution gratuite et pratique est FireFTP, excellent client FTP sous forme de plugin pour Firefox. Test&#233; et approuv&#233; sous Windows, Linux et Mac.


----------



## flotow (29 Janvier 2007)

le ftp orange ne fonctionne qu'avec le compte principal apparement


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Janvier 2007)

Ben chez moi &#231;a marche paaas non plus !   

Et le plus fort, c'est qu'en passant par les pages Orange, il m'affiche un message d'erreur "_n'est accessible que pour l'abonn&#233; principal du compte Internet Orange. Merci de vous authentifier comme tel pour pouvoir y acc&#233;der._", alors que je suis justement d&#233;j&#224; authentifi&#233; comme tel.

A noter que j'ai &#233;galement beaucoup de mal &#224; acc&#233;der aux factures en ligne. &#199;a ne marche qu'une fois sur dix. Quand je ne me retrouve pas avec une page vide (avec seulement le bandeau sup&#233;rieur d'affich&#233, il me dit que la session a expir&#233; &#224; cause d'un d&#233;passement de temps alors que je viens tout juste de me connecter... Et pour la partie "Mobile" du site, &#231;a ne marche pas mieux...

Ajouter &#224; cela les probl&#232;mes d'interruption du service ADSL et la hotline incomp&#233;tente...

Bref, Orange, c'est de la daube !!! 

_(bon j'arr&#234;te, sinon le fil va finir dans "R&#233;agissez !")_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> C'est bizarre ton truc. Normalement, si tu fais _"Nouvelle Connexion"_, tu mets :
> 
> _perso-ftp.orange.fr_ dans _serveur_ (qui ne doit pas afficher _ftp://nomd'utilisateur@perso-ftp.orange.fr_)
> Nom d'utilisateur : ton login
> ...



Tu as compris mon probl&#232;me peut &#234;tre trouverons nous la solution.
J'ai essay&#233; de t&#233;l&#233;charger FireFTP mais je ne sais que faire du fichier fireftp-0,94,6-fx.xpi ??? Est ce le plug in ? Du coup dans cette histoire j'ai maintenant firefox 2 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> le ftp orange ne fonctionne qu'avec le compte principal apparement



Mais je suis sur le compte principal !!!!
Ou alors je ne sais pas ce qu'est un compte principal !

----------

@Pascal : je les appelle wanamerde, impossible de transf&#233;rer un gros fichier vers 20h00 / 21h00 sous peine d'avoir une coupure (en gros dans une demi heure une coupure). Ma livebox ne marche plus mais elle est toujours &#224; la maison, je suis sur un autre modem, j'ose m&#234;me plus appeler la hotline ....


----------



## yzykom (29 Janvier 2007)

Le fichier _.xpi_ est bien un module d'extension pour Firefox. Il faut maintenant l'installer.

Tu peux, pour cela, passer par le menu _Outils > Modules compl&#233;mentaires_.
Une bo&#238;te de dialogue s'ouvre avec les onglets _Extensions_ et _Th&#232;mes_.
Choisis _Extensions_ et glisse ton fichier_ .xpi_ dans cette fen&#234;tre. 
L'installation commence et Firefox red&#233;marre &#224; la fin.
Utilisation; param&#233;trage :

FireFTP, une fois install&#233;, s'est ajout&#233; au menu _Outils_. 
D&#233;marre-le, il s'ouvre dans une fen&#234;tre de Firefox.
En haut, &#224; gauche se trouve le _Gestionnaire de comptes FTP_, le menu.
Choisis_ Nouveau_ et, apr&#232;s avoir donn&#233; le nom de ton choix &#224; la connexion, entre tes pram&#232;tres FTP.
Ne touche pas aux deux autres onglets : normalement, &#231;a devrait fonctionner.

Dans le cas contraire, n'&#233;tant pas moi-m&#234;me chez Orange, je crains de ne pouvoir faire plus. Bon courage.


----------



## TheAqualung (29 Janvier 2007)

Je suis d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;.
Je n'arrive pas du tout &#224; me connecter en FTP &#224; mon compte free.
J'ai essay&#233; cyberduck, captain et fireFTP.
Mes identifiants sont corrects car je les utilise au boulot ( sur PC ) et &#231;a fonctionne.
Dans l'adresse de l'h&#244;te je tape: ftpperso.free.fr
Sur fireFTP l'erreur suivante apparait:
500 vous ne pouvez venir ici
Des id&#233;es


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Janvier 2007)

Commence par v&#233;rifier que tu as bien la derni&#232;re version de Cyberduck (la pr&#233;c&#233;dente &#233;tait bogu&#233;e).

Sinon, &#231;a ne marche pas toujours tr&#232;s bien avec Free . La preuve. J'ai moi-m&#234;me eu quelques probl&#232;mes passager avec les uploads sur mon site perso h&#233;berg&#233; chez eux (j'en ai souvent parl&#233; sur les forums MacG&#233;'), mais &#231;a remarche bien maintenant, sans que j'ai rien fait.

A part les probl&#232;mes habituels de login et mot de passe erron&#233;s (tout le monde peut se tromper), les soucis viennent g&#233;n&#233;ralement de leurs serveurs. Comme ils en ont plusieurs, il doit y avoir quelques soucis dans la mise-&#224;-jour des droits d'acc&#232;s de leurs clients, qu'il s'agisse du FTP ou de la messagerie.

En ce moment, chez moi ce serait plut&#244;t du c&#244;t&#233; de la messagerie que &#231;a tra&#238;ne la patte, alors que tout allait bien il y a quelques semaines...

Alors, la solution ?... V&#233;rifier la version de Cyberduck, r&#233;essayer en faisant attention en entrant le login et le mot de passe, et puis attendre que &#231;a s'arrange tout seul si &#231;a persiste.


----------



## TheAqualung (29 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse.
J'ai bien la dernière version de cyberduck ( 2.7.2 ).
Mot de passe et login corrects.

Voilà le message d'erreur complet.
le XXX -> c'est mon pseudo...

[Jan 23 2007 22:38:03]
USER XXX
500 Vous ne pouvez pas venir ici
USER XXX

Comment expliquer que cela fonctionne sur PC au boulot ???:hein:


----------



## flotow (29 Janvier 2007)

salut 
bah, finalement, le compte pricipal ne veut pas se connecter :rateau:
le compte secondaire non plus, sauf que le secondaire - avait - retourn&#233; une erreur, et pas le principal.
Mais ce soir, personne ne renvoit d'erreur , ca fonctionne tout simplement pas 
C'est pas grave, j'ai le FTP de Free qui fonctionne sur mon compte Wanadoo, et pas le compte Wanadoo&#8230; sur le compte Wanadoo :mouais:


----------



## Mac89david (21 Avril 2007)

Je suis dans la même situation que vous. J'ai créé mon site avec iWeb, j'ai édité tout ça avec Cyberduck, puis Transmit et Fetch qui ont fonctionné puisque le serveur contient mon fichier et mon ondex pour 21,7Mo. Sur la page perso de mon site, j'ai l'adresse de mon site mais que j'utilise Safari (qui est la pire solution : utilisateur non identifié, Cette page n'est accessible que pour l'abonné principal du compte Internet Orange.
Merci de vous authentifier comme tel pour pouvoir y accéder) ou Firefox, on me demande de m'authentifier et j'ai beau entrer les bons mots de passe je tourne en rond, à m'authentifier...
Impossible de consulter ma page...
Aidez-moi...


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2007)

peut etre un lien de ta page? (deja pour voir si ca passe :rateau: )


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Avril 2007)

Gros souci pour me connecter au serveur ftp de Free. Que ce soit Cyberduck, Transmit ou RBrowser, &#231;a ne marche pas...

Dans Cyberduck, voil&#224; ce que je mets : 

Protocole : ftp
Serveur : ftpperso.free.fr         Port : 21
Nom d'utilisateur : monnomdutilisateur
Mot de passe : monmotdepasse


Je pr&#233;cise qu'en dessous de "Serveur", &#231;a me marque ceci : 

URL : ftp://monnomdutilisateur@ftpperso.free.fr:21

C'est quand m&#234;me bizarre... :mouais:

Qu'est ce qu'il faut faire pour que &#231;a marche ? 


Autre pr&#233;cision : j'ai activ&#233; les pages persos il y a plus de 3 semaines, et je n'ai pas changer de mot de passe...


Edith : le motif d'erreur est le suivant : Unexpected Null reply received...


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Avril 2007)

Ce que tu indiques semble correct. Pour compl&#233;ter, voici en pi&#232;ce jointe le type de param&#233;trage qui marche chez moi.

Il faudrait v&#233;rifier que :
- le serveur FTP de Free est bien accessible (en lan&#231;ant une commande "_ping -ac 5  ftpperso.free.fr_" dans Terminal). Il arrive parfois que les serveurs de Free tombent en rideau ou soient victimes de dysfonctionnements.
- le port 21 est bien ouvert au niveau de tes firewalls (s'ils sont activ&#233;s), sur le Mac (dans "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me"->"Partage"->onglet "coupe-feu") et sur ton modem-routeur le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant.


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Avril 2007)

Merci de ton aide. 

Mais malheureusement, ça ne marche toujours pas. 
Toujours la même erreur : "Unexpected Null received"
J'ai désactivé mon pare-feu.
Je précise que je suis en routeur sur la Freebox. Le problème peut venir de là ??? 

Le ping semble bon : 


```
PING ftpperso.free.fr (212.27.63.3): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 212.27.63.3: icmp_seq=0 ttl=59 time=52.507 ms
64 bytes from 212.27.63.3: icmp_seq=1 ttl=59 time=51.863 ms
64 bytes from 212.27.63.3: icmp_seq=2 ttl=59 time=51.795 ms
64 bytes from 212.27.63.3: icmp_seq=3 ttl=59 time=52.202 ms
64 bytes from 212.27.63.3: icmp_seq=4 ttl=59 time=52.645 ms

--- ftpperso.free.fr ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 51.795/52.202/52.645/0.338 ms
```

Donc, que dois-je faire d'autre.


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Avril 2007)

Les pistes que je vois sont:
- V&#233;rifier sur la FreeBox si le service FTP (port 21) est autoris&#233; en sortie (je n'ai pas trop d'info sur les param&#233;trages de la FreeBox, alors il faudrait lire le manuel ou attendre que quelqu'un d'autre r&#233;ponde &#224; ma place).
- V&#233;rifier que le mot de passe est bien valide, en essayant par exemple d'acc&#233;der au service de messagerie web (http://imp.free.fr/). A ce propos, ton mot de passe contient-il des voyelles accentu&#233;es ou des caract&#232;res sp&#233;ciaux qui risqueraient d'&#234;tre mal traduits ?
- Sur le site de Cyberduck, ils parlent d'un probl&#232;me de message "Unexpected null reply received" qui semble avoir &#233;t&#233; r&#233;solu. As-tu bien la derni&#232;re version de Cyberduck (2.7.3) ?
- Attendre que &#231;a se r&#232;gle tout seul, si le probl&#232;me vient de Free. Ce type de probl&#232;me a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; rapport&#233; dans ce fil.

Quoiqu'il en soit, il semble que tu ne soit pas le seul client de Free &#224; avoir ce message d'erreur...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Avril 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Les pistes que je vois sont:
> - Vérifier sur la FreeBox si le service FTP (port 21) est autorisé en sortie (je n'ai pas trop d'info sur les paramétrages de la FreeBox, alors il faudrait lire le manuel ou attendre que quelqu'un d'autre réponde à ma place).
> - Vérifier que le mot de passe est bien valide, en essayant par exemple d'accéder au service de messagerie web (http://imp.free.fr/). A ce propos, ton mot de passe contient-il des voyelles accentuées ou des caractères spéciaux qui risqueraient d'être mal traduits ?
> - Sur le site de Cyberduck, ils parlent d'un problème de message "Unexpected null reply received" qui semble avoir été résolu. As-tu bien la dernière version de Cyberduck (2.7.3) ?
> ...



Alors, j'ai bien la dernière version de Cyberduck.
Mon mot de passe ne contient pas de voyelle accentué, pas de point ou de caractère spéciaux, pas de chiffres.
Je peux accèder à mon compte sur free. Je peux également accèder au service mysql.

Je vais vérifier les ports sur la freebox. :hein:


----------



## Mac89david (1 Mai 2007)

J'ai trouvé une solution à mon souci. J'ai utilisé transmit, lui ne se déconnecte pas du serveur après une heure de travail. Et maintenant tout va bien.


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Mai 2007)

Moi aussi j'ai trouvé : ça bloquait chez Free. Maintenant, tout marche.


----------

